# Closing Team Leader Interview Process



## TargetanColdBrew (Mar 23, 2022)

Hello!

I have a Closing Team Leader interview coming up soon and I was looking for some info on the process? Who interviews me? What are some of the more common questions for this positions interview? Also any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Jayunderscore (Mar 23, 2022)

TargetanColdBrew said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a Closing Team Leader interview coming up soon and I was looking for some info on the process? Who interviews me? What are some of the more common questions for this positions interview? Also any advice is appreciated!


Is it an internal promotion or a transfer? Have you already interviewed with your SD and HR?


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 23, 2022)

Ask whether you will have a cart attendant and/or electronics TM until close.

We usually don't have anyone in the those jobs after 9:00 PM.


----------



## TargetanColdBrew (Mar 23, 2022)

Internal, and no my very first interview is coming up.


----------



## TargetanColdBrew (Mar 23, 2022)

Jayunderscore said:


> Is it an internal promotion or a transfer? Have you already interviewed with your SD and HR?


Internal, and no my very first interview is coming up.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 23, 2022)

TargetanColdBrew said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a Closing Team Leader interview coming up soon and I was looking for some info on the process? Who interviews me? What are some of the more common questions for this positions interview? Also any advice is appreciated!



You want to show that you have a understanding of how the entire store works from back to front.
They will probably ask you about a time that you took a difficult situation and made it into a win.
It doesn't have to be at Target but make it about a work situation and as close to what goes on in your job situation as possible.
They will ask about what you think are your best traits and worst traits, all the usual nonsense.
Don't be cocky but show confidence in yourself.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 26, 2022)

Well first always remember there is a reason you got chosen to interview- this is especially good since this is internally. You need to create an introduction of yourself of course (tell me about yourself), strengths/weaknesses, and what excites you about the role/how the job relates , and then familiarize yourself with the SBO format (Situation, Behavior, Outcome). This is what your interviewer will want when they ask the situational questions as they try to get an idea of your leadership skills.

My 4 situational questions when I interviewed for the Closing TL role were:
1. Tell me about a time you had to influence another person or team to deliver something on time..
2. Tell me about a time you held someone accountable to a task, duty, or behavior
3. Tell me about a time you had to deliver a complex message to different audiences
4. Tell me about a time you were leading a process or project and had to adjust priorities

If you’re being considered, has your store leadership done interview prep with you? This makes or breaks the interview for a handful of TM’s promoting.

Some districts interview differently. Are you interviewing with the SD? ETLHR? HRBP? DSD? Being internal this matters. Maybe your SD and HR already want you but if your district is one where the DSD interview TL’s you may need to interview better in that sense. I’ve seen multiple situations where TM’s get passed by store leadership but the DSD throws them out.

Side note: This role is different than all the other TL roles. The quality of your job day to day depends a lot on your TL peers. Some may set up their teams well, some may not.. The level of accountability to me is higher than some other TL roles also, and that goes both ways.. Your SD will hold you accountable to holding your peers accountable and will expect you to indentify gaps throughout departments. If you were around for SrTL’s (LOD) then that essentially is your 40 hours but with same pay as all other TL’s. Take that into consideration.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 26, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> Well first always remember there is a reason you got chosen to interview- this is especially good since this is internally. You need to create an introduction of yourself of course (tell me about yourself), strengths/weaknesses, and what excites you about the role/how the job relates , and then familiarize yourself with the SBO format (Situation, Behavior, Outcome). This is what your interviewer will want when they ask the situational questions as they try to get an idea of your leadership skills.
> 
> My 4 situational questions when I interviewed for the Closing TL role were:
> 1. Tell me about a time you had to influence another person or team to deliver something on time..
> ...


Can you please expand and elaborate?


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 26, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Can you please expand and elaborate?


On which point


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 26, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> On which point


Just a much more lengthy and detailed explanation on everything you mentioned.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 26, 2022)

Inboundbeast said:


> On which point


I understand everything that @Inboundbeast said.


----------



## copycopy (Mar 26, 2022)

Talk to your HR, they should give you the questions. I only had 1 interview and it was with the DTL and HRBP.


----------



## TargetanColdBrew (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello!
I interviewed with my ETL and HR, and they told me they were still interviewing into late next week and would let me know. But my ETL hinted that she wanted me to be more "Global" I.E. Trained in every work center officially first before i can become a TL. I am unofficially trained in fulfillment, beauty, and electronics and cashiering but I guess that's not enough? She definitely made it seem like she thought I wasn't a good fi . I know a few of my other team members are also interviewing for the position and I hope one of them gets it <3 Hopefully I can grow more and start applying for other TL positions next year


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2022)

TargetanColdBrew said:


> Hello!
> I interviewed with my ETL and HR, and they told me they were still interviewing into late next week and would let me know. But my ETL hinted that she wanted me to be more "Global" I.E. Trained in every work center officially first before i can become a TL. I am unofficially trained in fulfillment, beauty, and electronics and cashiering but I guess that's not enough? She definitely made it seem like she thought I wasn't a good fi . I know a few of my other team members are also interviewing for the position and I hope one of them gets it <3 Hopefully I can grow more and start applying for other TL positions next year


I would apply for tl jobs at other stores. Your etl is holding you back. Your mgt has another tm picked for the job already.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would apply for tl jobs at other stores. Your etl is holding you back. Your mgt has another tm picked for the job already.


I agree apply elsewhere. They don't wanna lose somebody so flexible so your etl giving you the bullshit runaround. I mean a person who trained in four places and is experienced in Tarshit know-how isn't good enough to be tl is complete bullshit.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 27, 2022)

TargetanColdBrew said:


> Hello!
> I interviewed with my ETL and HR, and they told me they were still interviewing into late next week and would let me know. But my ETL hinted that she wanted me to be more "Global" I.E. Trained in every work center officially first before i can become a TL. I am unofficially trained in fulfillment, beauty, and electronics and cashiering but I guess that's not enough? She definitely made it seem like she thought I wasn't a good fi . I know a few of my other team members are also interviewing for the position and I hope one of them gets it <3 Hopefully I can grow more and start applying for other TL positions next year


The TL position has become more involved since SR. TL title went away.  There was a time when a TL could know a FEW processes and get by.  Currently ALL TL are doing the tasks of SR. TL - key holders and sometimes the ONlY leadership in the building !  
   To be successful these days you not ONLY have to know how to DO flex but also RUN flex, not only know how to cashier but SOLVE cashiering problems…..etc. for EVERY process in the store !
     Keep your head up, keep learning.  “STILL interviewing means you didn’t get it ……THIS time.   Keep trying.


----------



## copycopy (Mar 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would apply for tl jobs at other stores. Your etl is holding you back. Your mgt has another tm picked for the job already.


I agree. If they want someone, the job is already theirs. They wouldn't be interviewing other people.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 27, 2022)

I would guess you need more leadership experience or didn’t speak to it well enough in the interview. You will be the one everyone turns to with questions and you will have to have or know where to find the answer. For every area of the store.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Mar 27, 2022)

TargetanColdBrew said:


> Hello!
> I interviewed with my ETL and HR, and they told me they were still interviewing into late next week and would let me know. But my ETL hinted that she wanted me to be more "Global" I.E. Trained in every work center officially first before i can become a TL. I am unofficially trained in fulfillment, beauty, and electronics and cashiering but I guess that's not enough? She definitely made it seem like she thought I wasn't a good fi . I know a few of my other team members are also interviewing for the position and I hope one of them gets it <3 Hopefully I can grow more and start applying for other TL positions next year


Glad you aren’t jumping ship and diving in head first. You understand that you have more to do before you’re ready which is great. Keep your head up. I recommend going for another TL spot in the future like service and engagement or something that isn’t as wide scoped as closing TL.


----------

